# blades too short?



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Anyone have trouble with putting blades in an Excalibur scroll saw? the last time I used my saw it worked fine, ( 5 
or 6 months ago) blades went in with no problem, now it looks as if the blades are about 1/2" short can't get both ends to lock down in place. is there an adjustment for this? Anyone have a similar problem.
Any help would be appreciated.
thanks


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Did you look at the tension setting.

If no one can help you here, post on Scroll Saw Village.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

Perhaps your machine fell out of alignment. Use the rear knob to get it back to parallel with the table..that should raise or lower the mount


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

My bet is the tension adjustment as well… I don't have the same saw, but I know that on more than one occasion on mine, usually after a blade breakage, I forget to release the tension lever and the same thing happens (appears the blade is too short).

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

the tension lever has been released, I'll check the alignment, don't know if the tension knob can be turned back that much or not.
thanks


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

the tension knob on an EX16 moves the front of the arm about a half inch or so in one turn . id imagine on the ex 21 or 30 its even more.
had the problem on my EX16. i hadnt been paying attention to the mark on the tension knob. it was turning a little bit over time and eventually i barely had any blade in the clamp. simple one full turn and back in business.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

it is amazing how something can get out of adjustment while not being used for a long time, thank you guys for shaking the cob webs out, (out of my head) all it was, was the tension knob out of adjustment, I still don't get how that happens, it was working fine the last time I used it. Oh well, it must be the workshop gremlins or something like that.
all it took was a small adjustment on the tension knob and all was fine.
Thanks guys.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

good to hear!
when ya find them gremlins, have them return my pencils!


----------

